# Big shot missfire...Heads up!!!



## Rob Murphy (Aug 11, 2003)

A friend had a big shot miss fire and the throwbag came back with force directly at his eye.....
Good thing he had saftey glasses on or he would have lost his eye for sure!!! 
Take care


----------



## treeman82 (Aug 11, 2003)

A couple guys over here got messed up by Big Shots over the past few years. One guy messed up his eye BIG TIME. Another guy, one of the bands broke and he got something like 80 stitches across his face.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 11, 2003)

80 stitches!?! The rubber band thing did that?


----------



## Dan F (Aug 11, 2003)

Though I'm not naming names, walnuts shot out of the Big Shot could very well cause injuries too. 'Specially when the part you pull back (what is that called, anyway?) is nearly on the ground before you let go....


Dan


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Aug 11, 2003)

(what is that called,
anyway?) 

The pouch...

Golf balls, rocks, tennis balls for retrieving dogs, parachute figures...

Any other Big Shot launch ideas?

Tom


----------



## Paul O'Neill (Aug 11, 2003)

A nice juicy tomato makes a big hit when landing on the road.... about 150' from where you launch it. 

 

Paul


----------



## TREETX (Aug 11, 2003)

*hail the white angels*

Uhh, hello!!!

Eggs

I have a klemheist holding my archery release so I have shoulder fired action with a trigger pull. Idle hands are the devils...... 

My local Vermeer dealer said the ONLY people who have purchase the BS are fishermen taking it to the coast.

.02


----------



## Rob Murphy (Aug 12, 2003)

*Shoulder Fire*

[QUOTE
I have a klemheist holding my archery release so I have shoulder fired action with a trigger pull. 
.02 [/B][/QUOTE]

I have a 'wichard' clip for my quick release, shoulder fire. Don't for get to tuck it into shoulder to avoid recoil.
Iam thinking that some sort of moulded shoulder pad could be a good idea??
whatyouthinkok?!?


----------



## TREETX (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Shoulder Fire*



> _Originally posted by Rob Murphy _
> *Iam thinking that some sort of moulded shoulder pad could be a good idea??
> whatyouthinkok?!? *



I started thinking that route, and I can see it working for tree work applications. I didn't go that route because I didn't think my intentions were noble - especially after spending 30 minutes under a customer's pear tree launching pears at pigeons on a powerline over in the greenbelt.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Shoulder Fire*



> _Originally posted by TREETX _
> * especially after spending 30 minutes under a customer's pear tree launching pears at pigeons on a powerline over in the greenbelt. *



That's a cigarette breake, no?


----------



## geofore (Aug 12, 2003)

*big shot*

Water balloons. Tell the kids to run out there and catch them on a hot day. You can accually catch them if you don't put too much water in the balloons but then that's no fun.


----------



## TREETX (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Shoulder Fire*



> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *That's a cigarette breake, no? *



Actually, a pigeon assasination break. Had to kick the smokey treats, still like the break.


----------



## treeman82 (Aug 12, 2003)

I had tried firing off water balloons a while ago. I am guessing that I put too much water in there, because they just broke as I released the pouch.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Aug 12, 2003)

Doors are a little too big for the BS.

Come on light my fire...

One of the ISA chapters has a BS Golf Tournament. Sounds like fun! The image of a bunch of people walking around the golf course wearing Arbor Ware jeans and climbing boots with BS over their shoulder is a contrast to the one that I saw yesterday when we were pruning.


----------



## Climbing mike (Aug 12, 2003)

Golf balls can really fly. If only I could drive that far 


Mike


----------



## treeman82 (Aug 12, 2003)

I lucked out last year... the garage space I was renting bordered on a driving range. I now have a 2 or 3 gallon bucket in my garage filled with stray golf balls


----------



## Tree Machine (Aug 12, 2003)

*What to use a Big Shot for....?*

Did 18 holes of golf at my 20 year class reunion. A club can beat a BigShot on the fareway for overall distance, but the BigShot has an amazing accuracy on chip shots. Elizabeth was the putting Goddess. More fun than you can shake a club at. Highly recommend this unconventional form of the sport. -TM-


----------

